# Welche Technologie für eine Java-Fat-Client-Anwendung?



## gorefest (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in naher Zukunft eine Fat-Client-Anwendung in Java schreiben und möchte dabei nach Möglichkeit auf diese Dinge NICHT verzichten :

1. JPA 
2. + Hibernate, Ibatis o.ä.
3. Spring
4. GUI-Builder
5. Native GUI

Ich habe bisher über folgende Szenarien nachgedacht :

1. Eclipse/Equinox (gibts afaik aber keinen GUI-Builder)
2. Netbeans Rich Client (gibts aber keine Native GUI)
3. Netbeans mit Swing (s.o.)

Ich bin da ein bisserl im unschlüssig. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe bisher nur Weboberflächen mit Jboss/Tomcat oder CLI-Clients gebaut und bin mit Java-GUI unbefleckt und vorurteilsfrei.

Tausend Dank für Eure Anregungen!!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

für SWT gibts den SWT Designer:
http://www.instantiations.com/windowbuilder/swtdesigner/

wenns nicht wirklich ein Fat-Client sein muss hätte ich da noch ein paar Alternativen:

-Eclipse RAP (http://www.eclipse.org/rap/ )
oder:
-GWT / SmartGWT mit Google Gears (für erweitere Funktionen / Offline Funktionalität). (http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/webtoolkit/ , http://code.google.com/p/smartgwt/ , http://gears.google.com/ )

Gruß Tom


----------



## gorefest (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tipp!

Den swt designer kannte ich noch nicht; das Ding ist ja sogar bezahlbar 

Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?


----------



## Sentoo (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

von Netbeans gibt es den Swing GUI Builder (auch Matisse genannt)
http://www.netbeans.org/features/java/swing.html

Ich fand den nicht schlecht. Damit ließ sich relativ simpel eine CRUD Applikation auf einer bestehenden Datenbank erstellen.

Auf den Seiten findest du massig Dokumentation und auch Screencasts. Den fand ich zum anschauen ganz nett.
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/60/java/swing-app-beans-binding-screencast.html

Viel kann ich Dir dazu leider nicht sagen. Hauptsächlich mache ich Spring/JSF/Hibernate. Swing war nur ein Ausflug.

Gruß Sen

Edit: Native GUI soll es sein. Sorry hatte ich überlesen. Dann bleibt nicht mehr viel außer dem SWT. Muss es denn wirklich native sein? Sonst würde ich dich in richtung JavaFX schubsen, wenn Du schon etwas neues lernst 
http://www.netbeans.org/features/javafx/


----------



## gorefest (21. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

sorry für die späte Antwort - war im Urlaub 

Swing finde ich persönlich ziemlich hässlich. Da es ein echtes Produkt werden soll, möchte ich möglichst das Look-and-Feel des nativen UI haben. 

Ich werde daher wahrscheinlich auf SWT setzen. 

Grüße
gore


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,



> Swing finde ich persönlich ziemlich hässlich. Da es ein echtes Produkt werden soll, möchte ich möglichst das Look-and-Feel des nativen UI haben.


http://www.jgoodies.com/products/screenshots.html
https://aerith.dev.java.net/

... Swing ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## mschlegel (21. Juli 2009)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> http://www.jgoodies.com/products/screenshots.html
> ...



Genauso schaut es auch aus. Nicht das es schlecht ausschaut, aber definitiv nicht nativ. Der zweite Link ist schick, aber das sind dann auch keine Standard-buttons.

Aber ich muss auch zugeben dass ich großer SWT/JFace Fan bin :-D (Swing war für mich nur gut um in die GUI-programmierung einzusteigen).


----------



## Akeshihiro (21. Juli 2009)

gorefest hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry für die späte Antwort - war im Urlaub
> 
> ...



Swing und hässlig? Na dann is ja alles klar 
Für Swing gibt es hunderte (wenn nich sogar tausende) verschiedene LookAndFeels. Hässlig findest du vielleicht das MetalLookAndFeel, das wird standardmäßig verwendet, aber man kann jederzeit ein anderes nehmen. Ich persönlich finde das NimbusLookAndFeel ganz schick und benutze es auch in fast allen Tools, die ich so bastel.
Zum Thema LookAndFeel kannste ja mal hier vorbeischaun. Da wird auch erklärt, wie man das systemeigene LookAndFeel einstellt, sind nur 3-4 Zeilen, je nachdem wie genau man die Exceptions abfängt auch ein paar mehr, aber nur wegen den Catch-Anweisungen.


----------



## zeja (22. Juli 2009)

mschlegel hat gesagt.:


> Der zweite Link ist schick, aber das sind dann auch keine Standard-buttons.


Ich denke schon dass das Standard-Swing-Buttons sind. Mit dem Synth-Look-And-Feel kann man nem Button aber auch über XML nen Bild zuweisen. Dann sieht das halt so aus wie man möchte.


----------

